# If we get to the Tunnel earlier than thought



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I have read alot about people being allowed to cross early by doing the self registration and being told to proceed earlier than booked, without incurring any extra cost.

What if we go early and they then want to charge us, is it possible to wait until we can cross without incurring any extra costs or do we have to travel anyway. Serves you right for not booking the correct time !!!! 

We leave tonight at 5.30 so quick replies needed , only just crossed my mind, we had a trial run a few weeks ago and we made it in much less time than we anticipated.

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

As you are probably aware you have a two hour window either side of the time booked when you can cruise on up and cross on the next available crossing at the fare you booked.

As per your question of earlier that 2 hours before they do say they reserve the right to charge you that crossing at the correct charge ie you pay the difference.......i normally just smile and ask nicely in this situation and get away with it!!

Have a good trip...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

In my experience, if they decide to put you on an earlier one then that is down to them and they do not charge. If you are late and it cooincides with a more expensive tarrif then you have to pay. If you ask to go earlier but in a higher tarrif band then you will probably pay. My problems always have been coming back and coming back early at the right tarrif sometimes I get away with it but sometimes a booking fee is added and it could even be a full fare if it is at peak time.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

So thats a low fronted top, smile, homemade cakes, and pray I get a male attendant!!!!!! 

I was under the impression it was unlikely that I would come across a human and just deal with the machine, which is why I asked if it said I had to pay more for being early, wether I could escape, thinking there would be no get out once the machine had logged my number. 

Will go and check the differences in the tariffs for when we are booked and when we are likely to arrive. 

Thanks for the speedy replies, I knew someone with the knowledge would be around.

Mandy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Used Tunnel 4 times last year and never had a problem except for the week between xmas and new year. Even then they still got us on one 1/2 hour earlier.
Worse case is that if the ticket machine offers an earlier crossing for a fee, just accept your original. You can pass into the waiting area and "brew up"....


----------



## 102023 (Dec 6, 2006)

I've turned up a day early on the way back before and not been charged. But the train was nearly empty. I've found them to be very felxible.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel check in*

Hello

Some of the check in windows are automated, others have an operator in attendance.

At an auto one, I can only assume that if cash was needed, you would have to type in your credit card details on the screen. I imagine the barrier in front of you would not lift etc, but not sure in all honesty.

Russell

I am booked on the 22.20 for my return to the UK and without doubt will be there (purposely) early.

Ferries - I have never paid a supplement with P&O irrespective of whether I applied late/early etc.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Russel

almost the first thing asked by the machine is for you to insert the card with which you paid for the crossing. If there was a surcharge, they already have your card details. I have never had a surcharge , the earliest crossing I was offered was 4 hours before my booked time

regards

Geoff


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

No idea - but have a super time  

Sue


----------

